# visa application is going to ruin our wedding



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

We're reaching the last stages of preparing my fiancé's visa application but I'm still anxious about the "proving intention to marry" part. 

So far we haven't booked anything like flowers, cakes or juggling belly dancers. The pressure that we ought to, just to please the ECO is really getting me down and starting to feel like it is going to take all the joy out of planning a wedding. 

We feel strongly that we want to plan all these kind of things together, once my fiancé is here in the UK. I don't want to make decisions without him. I want us to enjoy the experience of visiting the caterers, looking through magazines, choosing the theme etc, together. Sending him pictures of suggestions over the internet just isn't the same. 

Also, with all the time and stress it has taken to collate all the documents for this application as well as stay on top of work commitments etc, there simply isn't the time or right frame of mind to give my full attention to wedding arrangements right now. 

I could of course just ring up a florist, a caterer and a magician and book them provisionally for our wedding date, knowing full well I will later cancel. But I have a real conscience about doing this. Firstly, it's unfair to the people you are "booking", and secondly, we want the security and peace of mind that we have been 100% honest in every part of our application.

I'm also thinking that in terms of the reliability of these kind of things from an ECO's point of view, surely if anyone were trying to fake it, these would be the easiest things to fake with just a few phone calls? 

And, some people just want a simple wedding without any frills anyway. 

And, if you do book these kind of things, isn't it based on a lot of presumption that not only will the visa application be successful but that it will also be processed within a certain time?

It seems like the only option is to book some things that we genuinely intend to have at our wedding without giving it the real attention we would like to give it. But then that makes me feel like what is meant to be our special day, will be overshadowed by the dictates of immigration control.

Does this situation strike a chord with anyone else? I can't believe I'm the only one who's feeling like this... Any thoughts, assurance, suggestions would be so much appreciated 

N.B. We have booked a venue and a vicar.


----------



## SunshineBarley (Jun 24, 2011)

Sadly unless you do the visa application properly, there may be no wedding! Or the possibility of your future husband being told to leave the country. Good luck!


----------



## gatrgurl305 (Jan 31, 2014)

Not sure if this is helpful, but perhaps getting documentation with quotes for a provisional date. A letter from a potential religious/civic leader who will perform the ceremony.

Best of luck.


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

gatrgurl305 said:


> Not sure if this is helpful, but perhaps getting documentation with quotes for a provisional date. A letter from a potential religious/civic leader who will perform the ceremony.
> 
> Best of luck.


Hiya, Thanks, yes I have got one of those and a receipt for an engagement ring


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, the visa process might take some of the romance out of it but they have to be convinced that you have made significant progress in planning a wedding. That means booking a provisional date with a register and being able to show receipts for deposits for things like rings, dresses, venues, flowers, caterers, etc.


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

emmyeftekhari said:


> We're reaching the last stages of preparing my fiancé's visa application but I'm still anxious about the "proving intention to marry" part.
> 
> So far we haven't booked anything like flowers, cakes or juggling belly dancers. The pressure that we ought to, just to please the ECO is really getting me down and starting to feel like it is going to take all the joy out of planning a wedding.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, everything you have said I totally agree with you, unfortunately though if you do not provide the information they expect, you could find that they will refuse you on the basis of not having a genuine relationship. I did not provide those information that you have a problem with and my fiancé's visa was refused sighting they did not believe our relationship was genuine. I appealed and also mentioned that it was unfair that I was expected to organise our wedding by myself when it affected both of us and that it was not fair on my fiancé whom had know knowledge of how things were done here just to accept what I had agreed on. I told them the wedding involves two people and it should be planned together. I don't know if what I said had any bearings on them overturning their original decision because I did not provide them with any information on the wedding apart from when we would like to marry.

I would suggest you try and provide them with as mush information as you can to save time and money.

Good luck


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

ring - yes
venue - yes
flowers - no
dress - there is no way I am going through all the fuss of having my dress fitted until I know for certain when we can get married and how fat or thin I might be!

Sorry nyclon, I know you mean well and I DO really value your major commitment to helping people on this site but I'm just a bit argumentative by nature. I'm not really arguing with you - I'm just so frustrated by the application process. If you really do need to book the flowers and a dress, I think that the application process is ironically forcing honest people to lie. I would bet that loads of people give false information about provisional weddings plans then!


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

skinnie58 said:


> I feel your pain, everything you have said I totally agree with you, unfortunately though if you do not provide the information they expect, you could find that they will refuse you on the basis of not having a genuine relationship. I did not provide those information that you have a problem with and my fiancé's visa was refused sighting they did not believe our relationship was genuine. I appealed and also mentioned that it was unfair that I was expected to organise our wedding by myself when it affected both of us and that it was not fair on my fiancé whom had know knowledge of how things were done here just to accept what I had agreed on. I told them the wedding involves two people and it should be planned together. I don't know if what I said had any bearings on them overturning their original decision because I did not provide them with any information on the wedding apart from when we would like to marry.
> 
> I would suggest you try and provide them with as mush information as you can to save time and money.
> 
> Good luck


Hi Skinnie lady, Thanks for your reply and so good to hear from someone in the same predicament  Regarding them saying they didn't believe the relationship was genuine, had you given them loads of photos, emails etc or do you think it was just because of there being not enough stuff about the wedding plans?


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

emmyeftekhari said:


> ring - yes
> venue - yes
> flowers - no
> dress - there is no way I am going through all the fuss of having my dress fitted until I know for certain when we can get married and how fat or thin I might be!
> ...


Arguing won't get you anywhere, with the posters here or the authoritites. Nyclon and the rest are telling you the way it is, they're not making up the requirements. we all want the best for you.
May I suggest, and perhaps you've thought of this? A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. Plan your wedding for the civil ceremony, Make it simple but very pretty (save your glorious dress for the real wedding).
When all is said and done, you will have the wedding of your dreams, and a prelude to it.
Why not?
The most important is doing what is required for the visa, and for the both of you to be together, try not to make this more difficult, when the requirements can't be changed.


----------



## 9753 (Jan 31, 2014)

As a side, I found it almost impossible to book even a simple wedding in the 6 month window of a fiancé visa. I wanted to marry mid-day on a weekend & it was very difficult w/o giving vendors, etc. a 2 yr notice (no kidding) & I wouldn't say we married in an in-demand area. Plenty of availability on random weekdays at 10:30am, but again..the more desirable days/times required much notice. So, hopefully you can find that balance of planning things together before & after your fiancé arrives.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Do they sell wedding insurance in the uk? I know they do that in the USA to cover deposits and such if for some reason the wedding is cancelled or postponed.


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

emmyeftekhari said:


> Hi Skinnie lady, Thanks for your reply and so good to hear from someone in the same predicament  Regarding them saying they didn't believe the relationship was genuine, had you given them loads of photos, emails etc or do you think it was just because of there being not enough stuff about the wedding plans?


I don't think it was just the wedding, even though I did not provide any evidence that we had booked anything. They had overlooked some of our Skype log and did not understand a premium number I used to call my fiancé which enable me to make calls cheaper than normal.

Do you best to send as much as you can.

Good luck.


----------



## KTLin (Nov 27, 2013)

I was in your situation and my visa was approved with only a provisional wedding date booked, receipt of my engagement ring and email from a venue we liked as we asked how much it will cost for X guests we plan to have in the date we provisionally booked. 
We also had pictures of us together with me showing my ring at the place he proposed to me and a card we got from his mother for our engagement. 

We both wrote in the latter we attached to the application that we intend to do all other arrangements for the wedding once the visa approved and I'll move.

Don't stress out you don't need to show everything is booked. Just show intention - emails with venues and general plan (like what type of ceremony, how many guests etc)

I'm just bit more then a month here in the UK. We couldn't book the venue we wanted as till I got here they had full booking till after my visa expires. It won't be easy to plan a wedding in 6 months and you'll probably need to work out with what you get and compromise. 

We have only 2 months to go. I haven't even started looking for a dress and haven't booked flowers or any DJ/Band... Still lots of things to do and I totally understand your pressure. It does takes the romance out of it but just remember your most important goal - to be together 

Good luck


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

You'll definitely need to show, at least, quotes for flowers, cake and a reception booking on the businesses letterhead paper.

My wife's fiancé visa was initially refused and I had to write a nice letter to the ECM enclosing the above documents before the visa granted………. and that was with showing the provisional booking of the registry office!


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

KTLin said:


> I was in your situation and my visa was approved with only a provisional wedding date booked, receipt of my engagement ring and email from a venue we liked as we asked how much it will cost for X guests we plan to have in the date we provisionally booked.
> We also had pictures of us together with me showing my ring at the place he proposed to me and a card we got from his mother for our engagement.
> 
> We both wrote in the latter we attached to the application that we intend to do all other arrangements for the wedding once the visa approved and I'll move.
> ...


Thanks KTLin, I'm really reassured to hear about your experience so thank you so much for taking the time to explain. So from this it would be reasonable to conclude that they won't refuse a visa for not having booked flowers and cakes, as long as everything else is well explained and evidenced of course. So far, no one has replied to this post saying that they included thorough evidence of everything else but got rejected purely because they didn't book a cake. I can understand that it helps if you do but I find it hard to believe that it's a requirement and they'll reject you if you don't on that basis alone. It's fair enough if they reject someone who gives NO evidence of wedding plans but we've booked the venue, vicar, bridesmaids and bought an engagement ring just like you. It's the frills not the fundamentals which I'm querying and I just can't believe that they would insist you have to have this stuff. The law says you have to get married, not get married in a bed of begonias.

So pleased for you to hear you got your visa and welcome to England! 2 months is enough time to plan a wedding - you can do it! 

Best


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

Scoot65 said:


> You'll definitely need to show, at least, quotes for flowers, cake and a reception booking on the businesses letterhead paper.
> 
> My wife's fiancé visa was initially refused and I had to write a nice letter to the ECM enclosing the above documents before the visa granted………. and that was with showing the provisional booking of the registry office!


Oh gosh, having just seen this, I might have to back track on my last post! Did they seriously say that you had to book a reception to get the visa? Are you sure that there wasn't other evidence that was missing initially? We just want to have it in my parent's garden. We want to pick wild dog roses and ask my best friend to make the cake... I'm so confused now


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello.
When I assisted my partner with his Proposed Civil Partnership Visa application, same as a Fiancé Visa for all intents and purposes, except we're a same-sex couple, I answered those silly wedding plan questions with a simple statement. I said, If I receive my visa, my partner and I shall then make arrangements to register our civil partnership (marriage ceremony) at the appropriate registry and within the timeframe permitted by his visa. I made absolutely no mention of rings, cakes, vicars, venues, number of guests, etc. When he got his visa, the UKBA made NO mention of our C.P. ceremony plans. We supplied them with ample RELEVANT evidence of our commitment to each other and the sustainability of our relationship. 
So, my two cents here is: keep it simple. No need to tap dance into a frenzy. It is common sense to tell them you can't make plans until the visa is awarded. Who, in their right mind, would spend thousands of pounds or even ten pounds, for that matter, on a wedding that might never take place in this country? 
Less is more. Keep your wits about you and you will be awarded your deserved right to marry in the country of you home. 
Very best of luck to you both.
Sincerely,
W.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

It doesn't sound like there is a wedding to ruin. The UKBA grant the fiancé visa for its participants to attend the wedding they've already planned. It is not a visa to plan your wedding. It's a subtle but important difference. Your plans must be well advanced.


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 11, 2009)

Dear Amy D.,

Kindly forgive my possible verbosity here. It is my intent to clarify why I said what I did in my above-listed post. If I am wrong, I stand to be corrected and I shall learn something, which is always good.

It is my understanding of the guidelines that the UKBA Home Offices throughout the world are responsible for granting either a proposed-civil-partnership visa, to the applicant in a same-sex relationship , or a fiancé visa to the applicant in a heterosexual relationship. As you likely know, I'm sure, this visa merely grants the bearer to land at a port of entry somewhere in the U.K. It does not grant the bearer permission to pass through immigration. The Entry Clearance Officer at the port of entry decides whether or not to grant the bearer permission to enter the U.K. If the Entry Clearance Officer at the port of entry permits the bearer of the visa to pass through immigration, he/she does so for a finite period; usually six months. In order to remain in the U.K. beyond the six-month date stamped on the visa, the applicant must submit a Further Leave to Remain application. The Further Leave to Remain process determines whether the applicant qualifies for a Biometric Resident Permit, thereby entitling him/her to remain in the U.K. until the next step in the immigration process comes along.

In my case, and in the case of the original poster of this thread, it sounds as if the applicant is requesting the Home Office to issue a visa to land at a port of entry somewhere in the U.K. With all the background checks already done, the Entry Clearance Officer at the port of entry will likely, and routinely grant the visa bearer permission to pass through immigration and enter the U.K. with the proviso that the bearer of the visa abides by the rules clearly stated on the visa. Specifically, the bearer must leave the U.K. before the six-month expiration date. If the applicant wishes to remain in the U.K. beyond the expiration date stamped on the visa, he/she will have to submit the Further Leave to Remain application which requires proof that a civil partnership or a marriage has taken place. 

The reason I'm being pedantic here is to clarify my belief that a Home Office representative does not need to be burdened with details of a civil partnership or wedding ceremony; he/she knows a civil partnership or wedding ceremony will take place because if one doesn't, the applicant will be forced to leave the U.K. at the end of six months if an application for Further Leave to Remain has not been submitted. Once again, a Further Leave to Remain application can't be submitted unless a civil partnership has been formed or a wedding has taken place and an official certificate proving same is presented with the application. 
That is why I think it is incumbent upon the applicant to convince the Home Officer reviewing the visa application that there is a genuine and subsisting relationship. Secondary to that, to convince him/her that accommodation and maintainence will be taken care of.

Finally, why was my partner's application not refused? We didn't provide any details of our proposed civil partnership ceremony. He/we merely stated no plans were made because we didn't know if a visa was forthcoming. 

It might be as simple as we slipped by? I doubt it but in a bureaucracy anything can happen.
Thank you for your patience in reading this and please offer any constructive criticism if you so choose.

Sincerely, 
W.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's important to remember that all applications are unique. ECOs look at all factors, not just one and every application is going to have a unique combination of factors to consider. It's your job to put together the strongest application that you can to convince the ECO that your intentions are genuine. Anecdotal stories are fine but without knowing the full content of someone's application along with every document that was submitted, it's not wise to assume that because one applicant didn't provide a lot evidence of a forthcoming wedding/civil partnership that the same lack of evidence will work for another applicant.


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

emmyeftekhari,

You'll need a registrar to perform your wedding, so rather than book a venue (obviously this is your parents garden) book a provisional date with your registrar office that covers the village/town that your parents live in. The office should be happy to send you an email confirming your provisional date. This is an important thing to have booked in my experience.

Also, have your friend who is baking your cake draw up an invoice for you, even if you aren't paying them for it, then you have another document relevant to your marriage intentions. As nyclon said, each application is merited on strength rather and having absolutely everything booked down to the very last detail. 

You can have your parents write a letter declaring that they will be hosting your ceremony and after party. You can get some invites drawn up. Receipts for your engagement ring will go a long way. I've read a lot about fiance visas granted, and intent to marry varies massively. The UKBA are fully aware that not everybody wants or can afford a lavish wedding. 

Try not to panic on this, and try to organize everything to do with the physical wedding, see what you have and then decide what you can include within your application. A good application should be no more than 2.5-3lbs so you aren't expected to include the earth.

When are you thinking of having your your wedding?


----------



## Woodstock (Mar 11, 2009)

Dear nyclon,
Thank you for pointing that out. Indeed, all applications have different circumstances. I think I'm just stuck at the seemingly outrageous audacity of the UKBA to force a citizen and his or her loved one to do all that is required for planning a ceremony when there is no guarantee that a visa will be forthcoming! It seems mean-spirited and borders on cruelty. 
To the original poster: Please don't take my word as gospel. I come from a place (emotionally) that abhors abuse of power. Perhaps it is best when dealing with powerful institutions to leave one's emotions out of it. 
Best of everything to you. 
Sincerely, 
W.


----------



## KTLin (Nov 27, 2013)

AmyD said:


> It doesn't sound like there is a wedding to ruin. The UKBA grant the fiancé visa for its participants to attend the wedding they've already planned. It is not a visa to plan your wedding. It's a subtle but important difference. Your plans must be well advanced.


Sorry but what you said is simply not true. The Fiancé visa given for 6 months and you should get married within 6 months. There is no request to have a wedding planned and paid in advance as it's not sure at all that your visa will be granted and they also say not to book a ticket.

You can see clearly in the UKBA web site that they ask for ** intention ** 
They want you to show/prove you are in a serious relationship and that your intentions are true.

People who plan to get married for real can prove it easily. There was a proposal, there is a ring, there is an idea for a wedding as you apply for Fiancé means you decided to get married in the UK so you probably have a rough idea about where and what you want to do. If it's going to be an intimate small wedding in the register office or your parents back garden. You just need to show proof of your ** intention ** booking a provisional date and asking some venues about availability and prices and having "a plan" can be enough if your relationship is genuine and you can show pictures of you together and with each other families, and you have a solid evidence of your relationship like whatsapp conversations, skype, Facebook, flight tickets, gift receipts for gift you sent to each other it's enough as they will see you are in a real relationship and see clearly you intend to marry within 6 months.

The most important thing is satisfying them in the financial matter and showing your relationship and intentions are real. Make sure your application fulfill all they ask for and pay attention for what they ask "intention" for getting married and living together is not showing you have a full wedding booked.

If you have any questions, feel free to write me. I got my visa on December.

Oh and... I agree that every application is different. If you didn't satisfy the UKBA that you're in a genuine relationship they might ask to see more proof.

I gather our documents for 6 months, no lawyer help and made it very organised so they will see exactly what they asked for in the order they list it in the web site. Make your application clear and simple.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

KTLin said:


> Sorry but what you said is simply not true. The Fiancé visa given for 6 months and you should get married within 6 months. There is no request to have a wedding planned and paid in advance as it's not sure at all that your visa will be granted and they also say not to book a ticket.
> 
> You can see clearly in the UKBA web site that they ask for ** intention **
> They want you to show/prove you are in a serious relationship and that your intentions are true.
> ...


You are so kind and i totally agree with you.. I will be applying for a fiance visa in summer, so hopefully I will get some advice on this as well...Thank you


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

Well I can see that I have started a bit of a debate here – glad to have got people talking! Thanks everyone so far for all your comments and reported experiences. 

Of course we all understand that every application is unique and its success is granted based upon the accumulated existence and credibility of all supporting documents. In terms of what we can reasonably deduce or infer from each other’s stories of success or refusal is limited because each case is just anecdotal. But some cases tell us more than others. Here’s my breakdown of the reasoning…

There are three kinds of document one can submit:

1.	Documents that are necessary – if you don’t include them, you get rejected.
2.	Documents that are helpful – if you don’t include them, you won’t necessarily get rejected but if you do, they add to the strength of your application and could tip the balance.
3.	Documents that are irrelevant – if you include them, they make no difference at all.

Suppose person A submits an application and includes a certificate for their parrot’s medical insurance. Their application is then successful. It is impossible to draw any conclusions purely from this result about whether the certificate for the parrot’s medical insurance was necessary, helpful or irrelevant.

Suppose person B submits an application and does not include a certificate for their parrot’s medical insurance. This application is then rejected. It is not possible to conclude that from this that the absence of the certificate was the cause of the rejection by being either necessary or helpful.

Suppose person C submits an application and does not include a certificate for their parrot’s medical insurance. This application is then successful. It is possible to draw a conclusion from this that a certificate for your parrot’s medical is not necessary but still not possible to conclude whether it is helpful or irrelevant. (Unless the ECO made a mistake)

My original post was about whether booking flowers and cakes is necessary!!


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

KTLin, 

You show *intention* to get married by having a wedding planned. I got my fiancé visa last March; I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## KTLin (Nov 27, 2013)

AmyD said:


> KTLin,
> 
> You show *intention* to get married by having a wedding planned. I got my fiancé visa last March; I know what I'm talking about.


You don't need to book flowers and cake to show intention. I got my Fiancé visa this December (last month).

Everyone here knows what they are talking about from their experience  so I'm not arguing with you.

All I'm trying to say that it seems to be enough to have a provisional date booked or a venue, engagement ring receipt and some other plans you have (if you know who makes your cake or who are the bridesmaids and best man or how many people you're going to have or emails with some suppliers asking about prices/style/available date) it's defiantly not a must to book it all.

I'm speaking from my own recent experience and you are welcome to read all my posts asking few months ago the same here and you can read what people answered me.

I don't know where your application goes and who will read it I just know the only think you should do is satisfy the one who reads it that there is a real plan. There are people who plan a wedding and have everything booked and its not even real so whether you have all booked or not is not an indication for the UKBA to believe it's real.

I'm just trying to calm all who apply for Fiancé visa down as I was in your position and I was stress, nervous and I was so negative about my application as I didn't had anything planned accept a provisional date as my Fiancé refused to book anything till I get the visa.

So here you go.
Flowers and cake aren't a must if you have other things to show. It can just add to your proof of intention to get married.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

How did the application process go? I'm curious to find out now. I started my application online this past week, but I'm unable to book a biometrics appointment. I just get an annoying error message that I don't know what to do with. This post was so helpful and I'm padding out my supporting documents a little bit more now just in case.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

emmyeftekhari said:


> Well I can see that I have started a bit of a debate here – glad to have got people talking! Thanks everyone so far for all your comments and reported experiences.
> 
> Of course we all understand that every application is unique and its success is granted based upon the accumulated existence and credibility of all supporting documents. In terms of what we can reasonably deduce or infer from each other’s stories of success or refusal is limited because each case is just anecdotal. But some cases tell us more than others. Here’s my breakdown of the reasoning…
> 
> ...


Well, we do talk and contribute, also, in your original post...why didn't you leave it at the one question?


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

We included venue booking receipt, registrar booking confirmation email, an invite to our wedding, correspondence with florists, nothing to do with the cake. We had pictures of my fiancé's engagement ring and the wedding dress. Correspondence is very good evidence of your intent to marry. We were quite lucky as my fiancé came to the U.K for five months on a visitor visa prior to applying for our fiancé visa, so we could plan in advance together. In honesty, there really is no point on trying to compare applicant A, B and C. Every case is so dependant on so much. A visa application, despite the complicated initial process, is actual a simple thing. Don't overthink it. You have time and it's just a case of reading as much as you can, taking as much advise as you can and make sure you have all the absolutely necessary docs. With these, you should be fine. Try not to panic.


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

JrmHarding said:


> We included venue booking receipt, registrar booking confirmation email, an invite to our wedding, correspondence with florists, nothing to do with the cake. We had pictures of my fiancé's engagement ring and the wedding dress. Correspondence is very good evidence of your intent to marry. We were quite lucky as my fiancé came to the U.K for five months on a visitor visa prior to applying for our fiancé visa, so we could plan in advance together. In honesty, there really is no point on trying to compare applicant A, B and C. Every case is so dependant on so much. A visa application, despite the complicated initial process, is actual a simple thing. Don't overthink it. You have time and it's just a case of reading as much as you can, taking as much advise as you can and make sure you have all the absolutely necessary docs. With these, you should be fine. Try not to panic.


Thanks so much for this reassurance. Overthinking is probably what I am guilty of but it's so hard to know - people all say different advice. When you hear about people who get rejected for making a mistake that is so understandable and easy to empathise with, I'm really scared of the possibility of rejection and being apart from my fiancé for even longer.


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

Of course, and it's completely understandable. Believe me, when we submitted our application, despite knowing it was strong, I started to convince myself we'd done something wrong or hadn't included something. But in the end, it was fine.

Without trying to be offensive to people who may have been rejected, it seems to be a bit of a pattern that some of those applicants weren't aware of this forum or hadn't read as much as maybe they could have done. With the amount of threads on here, you really shouldn't have a problem. Everyone is here to help and you can post any little question that you may think of and people are guaranteed to help you


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

Bless you. Aside from all the advice and info, the moral support is invaluable  I clicked "submit application" on the online form today - that was scary!!!!


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

Fantastic! You must let us all know the outcome! Best of luck to you! I bet there must be some relief mixed in with the scare.


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

yes, but still got to check through all the documents to submit at the appointment and the vicar who we booked the church through, has only just told me today that we might need to get a licence to get married at his church with my fiancé being foreign. I told him a few months ago that he wasn't a British citizen and asked if that would be a problem and he said it would be fine. Goodness knows why he didn't say anything about that before. I think I've decided just to explain all this in the application and say that we'll get a civil ceremony if the church booking falls through.


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

I haven't heard this being a problem before. I know that you have to notify the registry office in the town/area in which you live of your impending marriage, and the woman at ours told me that we would simply have to go to a specific office because my fiancé being American and not an EU national. We haven't done this as yet though so not entirely sure. I'm not sure if there are different rules in regards to a church wedding, however I'm sure an explanatory letter would be fine to cover it. Hopefully others with a but more experiment may know!


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

yeah, there are different rules for a church wedding. I tried to book an appointment to give notice and they said that for a church wedding you don't need to. You usually need to do this thing called "calling the banns". But I think I understand now that if you get a licence (if one of you is a foreign national) then that replaces calling the banns. I just found something on the church website that says you can only get this licence if one of you has lived in the parish and I don't - the vicar told me it would be ok because my parents live there. I don't have a lot of faith in this vicar now! But I'm hoping that the ECO will be satisfied from looking at the correspondence that we have at least tried and understand that if we can't get the church, it's easy enough to arrange a civil ceremony within the 6 months. We've said in the letter of intro that that's our back up plan. I could just book a civil ceremony when we have no intention of going through with it unless the church falls through. It would certainly be simpler, but I really want to stick to being completely honest and open in the application. I just hope they appreciate that!


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

Just looking into this myself as I need to get it sorted myself. Check out this link, I hope it helps!

https://www.gov.uk/marriages-civil-partnerships/giving-notice-at-your-local-register-office


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

yep - that's the website!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You'll need to register at a designated register office.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu...vernment/documents/digitalasset/dg_176374.pdf


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi nyclon,

Are you absolutely sure about this because I was told that you don't need to register or give notice for a church wedding. 

It says on the gov. website, "You don’t usually need to give notice with the register office if you’re getting married in an Anglican church."
and this is the link...
https://www.gov.uk/marriages-civil-partnerships/religious-ceremonies

Am I missing something?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

According to the UKBA website:

UK Border Agency | How do you give notice to marry or register a civil partnership with a registrar?

The difference is that you're marrying someone under immigration control do you need to take UKBA's rules into consideration as well.


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks nyclon, this is really useful info and it sounds like it could be a massive thing that we might have missed! So, from looking at this, am I right in understanding that we HAVE TO give notice, even if we are planning on a wedding at an Anglican church? When I phoned the registry office and tried to book an appointment to give notice, they said I couldn't because we were planning to get married in a church. Do you think that maybe I just happened to talk to someone who wasn't completely aware of all the rules? Perhaps I should have stated that one of us was subject to immigration control?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if getting married in the Anglican Church exempts you from registering at a designated office. I would suggest you start a new thread titled something like getting married in the Anglican Church do I need to register at a designated register office?


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

ok, good plan, will do! Yes, this conversation seems to have deviated somewhat from the original topic now!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You completely bypass register office involvement like giving notice if marrying in a Church of England or Church in Wales, as clergy perform all the duties of a registrar. So as proof of intended marriage, include a copy of church confirmation of booking, copy of application for licence, or even email correspondence with the clergy.


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

The vicar has just told me that we can't apply for the Common Licence until we have been to see him (together) and completed some forms...

We need to get moving with the application especially if we are indeed going to meet this date for the wedding. So, going back to the theme of the original post, is it ok to just explain these complications in the letter of introduction and include all the correspondence with the vicar?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

It is normal for the vicar to ask to speak to the couple before booking a marriage in his church, so that he knows a little bit about the couple he is marrying. Then, if it is a popular church, he may have to find a slot to fit your wedding in, as many couples book the church well in advance.
He will probably ask which hymns you want playing, and do you want the organist and choir from the church, and flowers decorating the church etc.
Weddings don't have to include the above and can just be a simple service with a few guests, as long as the vows said are meant truly before God, that is the most important thing. The vicar is allowed to witness and sign the wedding register.


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

fergie said:


> It is normal for the vicar to ask to speak to the couple before booking a marriage in his church, so that he knows a little bit about the couple he is marrying. Then, if it is a popular church, he may have to find a slot to fit your wedding in, as many couples book the church well in advance.
> He will probably ask which hymns you want playing, and do you want the organist and choir from the church, and flowers decorating the church etc.
> Weddings don't have to include the above and can just be a simple service with a few guests, as long as the vows said are meant truly before God, that is the most important thing. The vicar is allowed to witness and sign the wedding register.


Thank you fergie, we do very much want to go and see the vicar but we can't until my fiancé is in the country! And, yes I've explained that to him that several times! Whilst I am continuing to ask the vicar for more info, we just want to know if what he says is true - that we can't apply for a licence until we have been to see him together and completed some forms. Do you know anything about that? - sounds like you know quite a bit about church weddings...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's generally true about common licence application, though sometimes the UK partner can make an affidavit on behalf of the foreign partner, but Home Office recommendation is for both partners to take an oath before a church legal officer. Just include some or all correspondence with the clergy as evidence of intention to marry.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi, I wouldn't profess to know a lot about formalities in church weddings these days. We were married nearly 43years ago, by a vicar who knew us very well as a couple, and knew my husbands father for a long time before that, I can't honestly remember whether we filled in any forms before the wedding, and we were both British, and known to our vicar as friends, but it think he must have informed the registrars office- it was such a long time ago.
I think the form they fill these days may possibly include a check for immigration status, freedom to marry I.e. Single, and whether the marriage might possibly be for the wrong reasons.


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Joppa, I've now hit a completely different obstacle about whether it's ok for cash savings to have been kept in a business bank account. if they can't then the whole thing is completely stuffed anyway. Do you think you could have a look at my post about that and offer some advice?


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Why don't you just Book a provisional date of wedding which will only cost you £50 you don't have to have venue magician etc... you don't even have to explain it to the ECO you just need a proof that you are booked. then once he's here then you can plan the wedding properly


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I have already given my view on business account.


----------



## emmyeftekhari (Jan 27, 2014)

Joppa said:


> I have already given my view on business account.


I know - I wrote that before I saw it. I've just posted some more info about it which could just possibly make a difference... please please could I have your thoughts?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I honestly can't be 100% certain, as I haven't dealt with this issue personally before, but I think it can be a reason enough for them to reject your application.


----------

